# smoking !!



## mark1974 (14 Jan 2013)

Well i am nearing the end of my duty free baccy courtesy the canary islands last september.
I have read few posts after you guys have quit
couple of questions
what did you use to quit (if anything)?
How did you find your cycling stamina?
Finally well done if you stayed smoke free !!!!


----------



## Pjays666 (14 Jan 2013)

I gave up for stoptober last year. I still have an electronic one (motives 10) disposable from tesco but hardly use it now. Can't comment on stamina as only started cycling again last September. I believe you can still download certain tools from nhs smoke free website like how much you have saved and other motivational tools. Although I have only been smoke free for 3 months I certainly feel better for it. Good luck with it though and keep posting.


----------



## MrJamie (14 Jan 2013)

I took up running as part of my new diet and new life type approach and that encouraged me to quit a little sooner than I had planned. I cut down a bit to lighter cigarettes over a week or so, then just decided there and then to stop, partially because I resented paying full price for watered down weak cigarettes  Around 12 years of 20 a day, to nothing, but then it never had as much hold over me as it does to some, I often didn't smoke in the morning anyway. I do occasionally have a cigarette after 2 years without a single one to break the habit, usually if I'm going out drinking, but I wouldn't recommend it.

The main thing is motivation and determination, getting it into your head that the stress and irritability you feel when you quit isn't because you've quit and solved by smoking, it's caused by smoking and will be fixed by quitting. It's why IMHO a lot of ex-smokers enter into a strongly anti-smoking mentality, because you need to keep reminding yourself of all the negatives of smoking to counteract the cravings telling you you need to smoke.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2013)

Don't waste time with any other stuff,or that motivation crap, get Zyban from the docs. No pain, all gain.


----------



## The Brewer (14 Jan 2013)

For me it was changing my routine, I gave up drinking coffee and stayed away from regular places where I smoked.
You can't buy will power but you'll get lots of support to see you through the worst few days


----------



## Pjays666 (14 Jan 2013)

Zyban can also have side effects for some people and can have limitations in the use of machinery driving or drinking so not for everyone. Google it to get the full facts


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2013)

I have the will-power of a jellyfish, but I just got to a stage when I realised that I was really pushing my luck. I wasn't enjoying it much either. Having read Carr's book decades ago I realised that it was just a matter of "feeding the rat", not getting any real enjoyment. I worked out what it cost me every day, and put that sum aside each day after I stopped. The money was going towards a bike that cost £1000, and that was a quite powerful motivation to hold out for a day longer. The pot grew to £500 in a few months and I saw the "Loved One" was going for £700 in the January end of season sales. I went out and guiltily bought it. I knew that I would feel shame if I started again after cheating on my own deal. I stopped in October 2010. I was quite surprised , and I don't look down on smokers at all. I was an enthusiastic one myself.

95% of the problem is in one's own head. Drugs can help with some of the rest. Good luck

I'm still rubbish on the bike BTW.


----------



## Shaun (14 Jan 2013)

Patches for me - however I had a strong motivator (my friend getting cancer) which was the catalyst for me seriously wanting to stop - finally - and I think the patches helped me get over the initial hurdle (most of which I found was psychological).

I did the "last fag on a Sunday night on the kitchen doorstep and chuck the remaining fags in the bin" routine countless times, only to stop off at the garage on the way to work on Monday morning and buy some fags. It took me years to quit and I didn't even stop after the birth of my daughter - which I swore blind _I absolutely would_!!!

Good luck, and if you don't succeed this time around try again and use something different to support you - eventually it should "click". 

8 years off the ciggies for me last October and I wouldn't smoke one now for a million quid - there have been *NO* negatives from quitting, *it's all been positive*. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Jan 2013)

Shaun said:


> Patches for me - however I had a strong motivator (my friend getting cancer) which was the catalyst for me seriously wanting to stop - finally - and I think the patches helped me get over the initial hurdle (most of which I found was psychological).
> 
> I did the "last fag on a Sunday night on the kitchen doorstep and chuck the remaining fags in the bin" routine countless times, only to stop off at the garage on the way to work on Monday morning and buy some fags. It took me years to quit and I didn't even stop after the birth of my daughter - which I swore blind _I absolutely would_!!!
> 
> ...



Got it right there, the watershed for me was going from envying smokers to pitying them, which is harsh but largely self preservation.


----------



## PaulSB (15 Jan 2013)

Nicolette gum worked for me. I had wanted to use Zyban but one potential side-effect is increased risk of seizures......I'm epileptic!!!!


----------



## subaqua (15 Jan 2013)

Zyban was a contrindicator to diving. so it was going to be NRT with the patches for me. went out and bought the whole course in one hit. didn't get to use all the stage 3 patches kept forgetting to pop one on and at that point knew i was smokefree. support from Wife and eldest was a big help though .

well done on deciding to stop , thats the hardest part , deciding you don't want to "feed the rat" anymore. I didn't cycle then - was too unfit .


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Jan 2013)

I got heart disease from smoking, The idea that I would die prematurely provided strong motivation. Just stop now.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Jan 2013)

I quit 6 yrs ago. When my wife and I decided we wanted to start a family she quit and I did too in solidarity. I never had much of a habit (maybe 20 per week), but she did (20 per day) so I knew I couldn't continue if she was to succeed. For me it was just a cold turkey stop, but she had some hypnosis/counselling which helped.
I look at the cost of a packet now and thank my stars we both stopped, I hate to think how much money literally went up in smoke over the lfetime of our habits.


----------



## wiggydiggy (15 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> Well i am nearing the end of my duty free baccy courtesy the canary islands last september.
> I have read few posts after you guys have quit
> couple of questions
> what did you use to quit (if anything)?
> ...


 
Patches/Cold Turkey/NHS Quit Support - this time I have gone cold turkey but I will admit a admission of shock from my parents (they thought I had quit 2 years ago) that I was still smoking led me to want to stop for good this time
Stamina - Dont know TBH I find breathing easier but its going to take a long time (20+ year smoker) to feel full effects

I'd use one of the NHS support centres again anytime, very supportive and very open to listening to you and what you want., I'd go to see them before your baccy runs out and see what they say?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2013)

Gave it up 30 years ago after a bad bout with the flu and pneumonia . Dad (a cyclist)and Gf and taxes and the fact I was pretty much quit after the illness put a stop to it in college . State of Illinois put in pretty high taxes on ciggies .


----------



## Chris Myers (15 Jan 2013)

Just used will power and the gym/cycling,nearly 6 months smoke free,feel much better for it,good luck :-)


----------



## DooDah (15 Jan 2013)

I stopped last February, initially using patches and then NiQuitin mini mints. I had tried Zyban previously, but it did not work for me (it is well known that it does not work for everyone). I would not recommend electronic cigarettes as they do not break the habit, which is half of the battle. If you have willpower then cold turkey would be best, I have no willpower though. Giving up pushed me to buy my first road bike, and I love it. Feel so much fitter, if a bit fatter.


----------



## paulw1969 (15 Jan 2013)

This subject has come up before.
Stopped a year ago last Sunday. Was on 20 plus rollups a day for over 20 years.
Just stopped, no patches no nothing, reading "The Easy way to stop smoking" by Allan Carr (yes i know i am repeating myself) helped me. Best fiver i ever spent. I DONT MISS THE FAGS.
Started cycling again in March and never felt better.
Do it, if you want to stop you will.
Link to a previous thread of Peteauds http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/diary-of-a-smoker.92703/


----------



## subaqua (15 Jan 2013)

what i want to know is where is all the money I am saving by not smoking , actually going. I am constantly skint !


----------



## Psyclist (15 Jan 2013)

*What did you use to quit (if anything)? *

Nothing, I just started cutting down on roll ups each month - 10 in January to 1 in October. Worked quite well, but then I went cold turkey in November.

*How did you find your cycling stamina?*

Very much improved, could breath much better, sprint without vomiting. Overall, I felt much better.

*Finally well done if you stayed smoke free !!!!*

Kind of failed there  Bit of a crisis happened in life which caused me to smoke, so now I'm back to square one. On 10 roll ups for now, then going down to 9 in February. Might speed up the process this time though.


----------



## compo (15 Jan 2013)

Champix got me off the fags after years of trying. Now coming up for 5 years smoke free. It is nice to not smell. When someone gets on a bus who has been smoking you can smell that person the length of the bus. I sit there all smug and think to myself "I used to smell like that".


----------



## dan_bo (15 Jan 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don't waste time with any other stuff,or that motivation crap, get Zyban from the docs. No pain, all gain.


 
And don't worry when your old cig box starts talking to you.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jan 2013)

gave up trying to give up years ago... I'd manage anything from 3 days to 3 weeks every couple of months and just convinced myself i couldn't do it (the nature of addiction there!).

A couple of guys i work with gave up last year, and although they still have 'the odd one', they haven't gone back to regular smoking.

That's maybe my problem, I quit, then have 'the odd one' and instantly convince myself I've failed and I'm a smoker again, so go straight back to 'regular smoking' unlike my wiser colleagues.

Of course they haven't properly quit, but cutting down from 20 a day to 20 a year is better than nothing.

So my advice, if you do crumble and have the odd one... you are not a smoker again! you just fell off the metaphorical bike so get back on it ASAP.

Best if luck fellow pedaller


----------



## grumpyoldgit (15 Jan 2013)

13 weeks last Saturday.Did the Alan Carr 1 day course,working for me.I was on 1 ounce of rolling baccy a day,60+ fags.I do miss it but I am sticking in there.
Just starting to notice the fitness level,I can still breath after 15 miles.
Well done to all that have stopped,it is the hardest habbit to kick.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jan 2013)

feck me it takes me four or five days to get through 25gm of backy!!!!

well done by the way!


----------



## inkd (15 Jan 2013)

Good luck on giving up. I have gone down the "im cutting down" route. I hav`nt smoked at home for ages now and leave my baccy at work. TBH i think its just habit as mentioned above "feeding the rat". I have started to miss out the after work smoke so now on 4 a day (5 days pw).
I have only started commuting for just less than 3 weeks so i will probs be trying again to give it up soon.


----------



## DooDah (15 Jan 2013)

> I have started to miss out the after work smoke so now on 4 a day (5 days pw).


 
Seriously, If you can leave your smokes at work and not smoke at all at the weekend, then you are nearly there. Sounds like you have a habit, not an addiction (or not a serious one).


----------



## paulw1969 (15 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> what i want to know is where is all the money I am saving by not smoking , actually going. I am constantly skint !


 

its called cycling and the scourge that is N+1


----------



## sabian92 (15 Jan 2013)

Surely the best way to stop smoking it never to start. 

I've not smoked (apart from once when I was hammered) but either way, think of giving up as more time with your loved ones. Can't be a better motivator than that, surely?


----------



## Peteaud (15 Jan 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> its called cycling and the scourge that is N+1


 
Smoking is cheaper than cycling.

but not as much fun.




To answer the op

Used a mouth squirter for the 1st week, then pig headed stubborn belief.


----------



## mark1974 (15 Jan 2013)

wow
thanks for all replys and tips appreciate all your time to reply
i am going to have my last smoke on sunday evening
reason is i am back in work monday so better if on my own (drive a truck}
i have some patches in cuboard and mints
will update how i get on every day from sunday onwards
once again thanks for replys/support
Mark


----------



## lavoisier (15 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> wow
> thanks for all replys and tips appreciate all your time to reply
> i am going to have my last smoke on sunday evening
> reason is i am back in work monday so better if on my own (drive a truck}
> ...


 
Good luck and let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## Trail Child (16 Jan 2013)

No advice as I'm not a smoker but I want to congratulate you for wanting to quit. I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## subaqua (16 Jan 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> its called cycling and the scourge that is N+1


 there was a huge gap ( 18 months) between stopping smoking and starting back cycling. thats the bit that confuddles me as i was skint then , and even skin+1er now.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (16 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> wow
> thanks for all replys and tips appreciate all your time to reply
> i am going to have my last smoke on sunday evening
> reason is i am back in work monday so better if on my own (drive a truck}
> ...


All the best with that.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> wow
> thanks for all replys and tips appreciate all your time to reply
> i am going to have my last smoke on sunday evening
> reason is i am back in work monday so better if on my own (drive a truck}
> ...


 
I'm sure that there is a survey somewhere which says that those who plan to stop are less successful than those who just stop.
Don't wait until Sunday - stop today. See if you can!
(And more crap advice from a never-smoker will be offered later....)


----------



## grumpyoldgit (17 Jan 2013)

BrumJim said:


> I'm sure that there is a survey somewhere which says that those who plan to stop are less successful than those who just stop.
> Don't wait until Sunday - stop today. See if you can!
> (And more crap advice from a never-smoker will be offered later....)


A smoker has got to want to stop,& be happy about stopping.If planning to stop helps an individual,then do it that way.i appreciate this wont work for everybody,but most fail to give up,even after several attempts.It is ,supposedly,more addictive than heroin.


----------



## paulw1969 (17 Jan 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> A smoker has got to want to stop,& be happy about stopping.If planning to stop helps an individual,then do it that way.i appreciate this wont work for everybody,but most fail to give up,even after several attempts.It is ,supposedly,more addictive than heroin.


 
I agree with the wanting to stop and being happy to stop is another aspect the smoker needs to come to terms with.
As to "more addictive than heroin".....i dont believe it is physically, mentally maybe but i dont speak from experience in relation to Heroin.....all i know is stopping smoking is a "lifestyle change" as it is a long term habit ingrained in many of us which we have to come to terms with.
Good luck to ANYONE attempting to give up.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (17 Jan 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> I agree with the wanting to stop and being happy to stop is another aspect the smoker needs to come to terms with.
> As to "more addictive than heroin".....i dont believe it is physically, mentally maybe but i dont speak from experience in relation to Heroin.....all i know is stopping smoking is a "lifestyle change" as it is a long term habit ingrained in many of us which we have to come to terms with.
> Good luck to ANYONE attempting to give up.


You are correct,it is a mental,rather than a physical addiction.


----------



## thegravestoneman (17 Jan 2013)

The mrs went paranoid and just a tad f##king scary on Zyban, she had to come of it, she finally managed with those nicorette things before moving onto tictacs which had a similar clip lid and helped the transition. She hasd now been stopped for three years. If one method don't suit try another it is worth it in the end.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (17 Jan 2013)

One friend of mine packed up about 15 years ago using the Nicorette chewing gum,he is still using 2 packs of it a day


----------



## User16625 (17 Jan 2013)

When you give up smoking, very pretty women are more likely to want to kiss you because your breath doesnt stink. Motivation and all that.......


----------



## Markymark (17 Jan 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> When you give up smoking, very pretty women are more likely to want to kiss you because your breath doesnt stink. Motivation and all that.......


My god, I'd hate to see the women that would want to if I _started_ smoking!!


----------



## DooDah (17 Jan 2013)

> When you give up smoking, very pretty women are more likely to want to kiss you because your breath doesnt stink


 
In that case, do very pretty women prefer normal sized stinky breath men or ex-smoker, sweet smelling breath, fat b**stards?


----------



## paulw1969 (17 Jan 2013)

DooDah said:


> In that case, do very pretty women prefer normal sized stinky breath men or ex-smoker, sweet smelling breath, fat b**stards?


 
the latter i hope


----------



## User16625 (18 Jan 2013)

DooDah said:


> In that case, do very pretty women prefer normal sized stinky breath men or ex-smoker, sweet smelling breath, fat b**stards?


 
Thats a bit like asking: Would you rather a chrysler voyager or a lamborghini aventador but with a petrol leak.


----------



## xpc316e (19 Jan 2013)

I would echo all the advice about not planning to stop - just do it! It's over 30 years ago that I thought one evening, 'Why am I smoking?' I stubbed out my cigarette, threw the remaining fags in the bin, and that was that. I have zero willpower, but after a couple of weeks I went and bought a nice hi-fi on the never-never for the same cost as my smoking habit. Every time I was tempted by cigarettes, I thought of my hi-fi, and realised that I could not afford both of them.

Never ever have one after you have given up - you'll probably be straight back to the vile habit. Right from Day 1 you are an ex-smoker, and it must stay that way. Do not use any gums, because it is all too easy to still be buying the gum years later - I have a pal who is now addicted to Nicorette gum. You need to just go cold turkey on the nicotine addiction. By all means use people for support, but for me the patches and pills do not represent the best route to take. You do need to be strong for a fairly short time to beat the addiction, but I reckon it's the best way to beat the disgusting habit.

Good luck, by the way.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Jan 2013)

^^^^^ Staggered to find out just how much 20 cost nowadays, having given up 20 years ago. Around £7? Twenty a day = £49 week = £2548 year = really, really, really nice bike . Stop NOW.


----------



## Ern1e (19 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> Well i am nearing the end of my duty free baccy courtesy the canary islands last september.
> I have read few posts after you guys have quit
> couple of questions
> what did you use to quit (if anything)?
> ...


 I rang the NHS quit line they put me on the Shampix pills (ok don't all shout at me !) they worked for me, ok they have problems only one I had was the totaly wierd dreams lol. On the cycling over the last few months noticed a vast improvment hills are not such a problem now I have better breathing etc, all I can say is ring them up they have more tools in the box and they sure as helped me stop after 42 years best of luck in which ever way you decied to go.
Ernie


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2013)

I had a very emotional night last night when my neighbour and best friend went through the same traumatic birth scenario that my wife and I did. We got horribly drunk by accident and when a friend popped by we skanked some of his tobacco. I haven't been a habitual smoker for years, and this morning I felt BAD. I am agog that I used to smoke. And while I was vomiting this morning with a sore throat from smoking just one rollie I felt like the stupidist man on earth.

But will I smoke again? Probably. Addiction is crazy, but I learned years ago that if I give myself too much of a bad time for smoking I'll cave, give up and smoke all the time. I'll always be a smoker but one or two a year is better than thirty a day. One day I know I'll look back and realise I haven't smoked for a decade.

And did smoking help the emotional trauma? Of course it ducking didn't.


----------



## Peteaud (20 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I had a very emotional night last night when my neighbour and best friend went through the same traumatic birth scenario that my wife and I did. We got horribly drunk by accident and when a friend popped by we skanked some of his tobacco. I haven't been a habitual smoker for years, and this morning I felt BAD. I am agog that I used to smoke. And while I was vomiting this morning with a sore throat from smoking just one rollie I felt like the stupidist man on earth.
> 
> But will I smoke again? Probably. Addiction is crazy, but I learned years ago that if I give myself too much of a bad time for smoking I'll cave, give up and smoke all the time. I'll always be a smoker but one or two a year is better than thirty a day. One day I know I'll look back and realise I haven't smoked for a decade.
> 
> And did smoking help the emotional trauma? Of course it ducking didn't.


 

I know that if i had just one i would be back on them again, and there is no way i am going to do that after over a year as a non smoker.

I always used to have a few cigars over xmas and did miss them this year, but again its a no no.

I actualy find the smell offensive now and really dont like people walking past me in the street smoking.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> I know that if i had just one i would be back on them again, and there is no way i am going to do that after over a year as a non smoker.
> 
> I always used to have a few cigars over xmas and did miss them this year, but again its a no no.
> 
> I actualy find the smell offensive now and really dont like people walking past me in the street smoking.



We had a cigar first and I was so desperate to smoke that I was trying to take it down :x


----------



## Peteaud (20 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We had a cigar first and I was so desperate to smoke that I was trying to take it down :x


 
then you cough up a lung and think - this is not a good idea


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> then you cough up a lung and think - this is not a good idea



Then wake up the next morning knowing it's not a good idea.


----------



## Ern1e (20 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Then wake up the next morning knowing it's not a good idea.


 Sorry Andrew it was not a good idea but I feel sure you will recover from it


----------



## Ern1e (20 Jan 2013)

I actualy find the smell offensive now and really dont like people walking past me in the street smoking.[/quote]
I could not agree more just thinking I used to smell like that is enough to change my mind should I feel like having a smoke ! I spoke with a good mate of mine who stopped about 4/5 years ago and he had to admit that at times he still gets the urge to smoke so you just have to keep your guard up


----------



## Ern1e (20 Jan 2013)

subaqua said:


> what i want to know is where is all the money I am saving by not smoking , actually going. I am constantly skint !


 Try doing what I am I put the cash in one of those bank piggy bank things i have then got to take into the bank to get at it (goe's into a savings acc) only problem I only smoked about £9/10 a week but at the end of the year it should be enough for a nice shiny new bike


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Jan 2013)

Ern1e said:


> Sorry Andrew it was not a good idea but I feel sure you will recover from it



My lungs still weren't right when I went for a ride today!


----------



## mark1974 (21 Jan 2013)

ok quick update
Said i would have my last smoke sunday and that i did around dinner time
However i opted out of patches and went for the e-cig
Not as bad as i thought craving when i wake up after meals etc
will update in couple of days

cheers


----------



## grumpyoldgit (21 Jan 2013)

First day done then,keep on in there.


----------



## Ern1e (21 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My lungs still weren't right when I went for a ride today!


 What the hell was you smoking that sounds like some fairly strong stuff you inhaled there lol.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Jan 2013)

Ern1e said:


> What the hell was you smoking that sounds like some fairly strong stuff you inhaled there lol.



Wasn't as bad as Drum. Even if I got offered drum and I was desperate for a smoke I'd still say no.


----------



## Ern1e (21 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wasn't as bad as Drum. Even if I got offered drum and I was desperate for a smoke I'd still say no.


Know what you mean !!!!!!


----------



## Booyaa (21 Jan 2013)

PaulSB said:


> Nicolette gum worked for me. I had wanted to use Zyban but one potential side-effect is increased risk of seizures......I'm epileptic!!!!


ha, yeah I looked at that too but having enough seizures without taking something to help them along.

As for stopping, I managed to stop without taking anything, just never smoked again.


----------



## mark1974 (24 Jan 2013)

well thats 4 days smoke free !!
The last few days have been ok cravings started to subside now
my sense of smell has increased 10 fold
my sense of taste has increased 10 fold
feel so full of energy
sleeping better than i ever have
so all in all i am feeling great
cheers
Mark


----------



## grumpyoldgit (24 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> well thats 4 days smoke free !!
> The last few days have been ok cravings started to subside now
> my sense of smell has increased 10 fold
> my sense of taste has increased 10 fold
> ...


 
Keep it up Mark


----------



## Ern1e (24 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> well thats 4 days smoke free !!
> The last few days have been ok cravings started to subside now
> my sense of smell has increased 10 fold
> my sense of taste has increased 10 fold
> ...


 Well done Mark all I can say is keep a close eye on your weight I to had the increses you have and also about 8 lbs of excesses flab lol, IMO I think it was because everying tasted so much better.Also wait till you can smell others that smoke and you ask yourself omg I must have smelt like that !!!!
Ernie.


----------



## mark1974 (25 Jan 2013)

Ern1e said:


> Well done Mark all I can say is keep a close eye on your weight I to had the increses you have and also about 8 lbs of excesses flab lol, IMO I think it was because everying tasted so much better.Also wait till you can smell others that smoke and you ask yourself omg I must have smelt like that !!!!
> Ernie.


 
I do have more of a appetite hopefully the cycling i do will outway the extra food if i cycle little further


----------



## grumpyoldgit (25 Jan 2013)

The snacking part is mostly boredom,habbit,call it what you will,one of the hardest things to avoid.


----------



## Pjays666 (26 Jan 2013)

Well done Mark keep it up. I put on a stone when I stopped but dropped 9.5 lbs of it since. Unfortunately I still have 3 stone so the bike is helping there. I am breathing tasting and smelling so much better in such a short time so definitely worth the cravings and it does get easier


----------



## mark1974 (26 Jan 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Well done Mark keep it up. I put on a stone when I stopped but dropped 9.5 lbs of it since. Unfortunately I still have 3 stone so the bike is helping there. I am breathing tasting and smelling so much better in such a short time so definitely worth the cravings and it does get easier


 
Thanks pjays666 good to hear advice from people who have also quit
I am not really struggling with cravings however i think the e-cig has helped hugely
Next step is lower the nicotine levels over next few weeks.


----------



## Peteaud (26 Jan 2013)

Keep at it and well done.


----------



## User6179 (26 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Wasn't as bad as Drum. Even if I got offered drum and I was desperate for a smoke I'd still say no.


 
The best thing about drum is you only need one bit for two rollies!


----------



## User6179 (26 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> Well i am nearing the end of my duty free baccy courtesy the canary islands last september.
> I have read few posts after you guys have quit
> couple of questions
> what did you use to quit (if anything)?
> ...


 
I quit by not smoking!
You have the habit and the addiction (nicotine) , the habit will always be there for life!
To quit you need to lose the addiction (nicotine), so no patches , a bit like junkies on methadone(pointless) if you use a patch its willpower and time wasted , just stop !
Write down all the positves on a bit of paper then stop, of you want to live into old age with good health you will!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2013)

Eddy said:


> The best thing about drum is you only need one bit for two rollies!



Aye, I and the twigs in Drum were big enough to pick locks with.


----------



## MickL (27 Jan 2013)

I gave up 11yrs ago. Started riding to my then job (8mls) also took up kickboxing to help keep me focused got fit quick and lost some weight but the best thing was my daughter who was 6 at the time hugging me and telling me she was glad I dont smoke anyone because I dont smell. My father gave up 9 yrs ago as well at the age of 58. Just stick at it all its worth it.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (27 Jan 2013)

Eddy said:


> I quit by not smoking!
> You have the habit and the addiction (nicotine) , the habit will always be there for life!
> To quit you need to lose the addiction (nicotine), so no patches , a bit like junkies on methadone(pointless) if you use a patch its willpower and time wasted , just stop !
> Write down all the positves on a bit of paper then stop, of you want to live into old age with good health you will!


The Alan Carr method.Thats what I did,& it's still working,15 weeks yesterday.


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2013)

Sheer pig headedness for me

13 months 2 days.


----------



## grumpyoldgit (27 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Sheer pig headedness for me
> 
> 13 months 2 days.


Good if you can,I just needed that little extra help.


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2013)

grumpyoldgit said:


> Good if you can,I just needed that little extra help.


 
Anything that helps is good.


----------



## antnee (27 Jan 2013)

Well I used to smoke taylor mades, rollups and a pipe. and one day I thought Iv'e had enough of this (plus 2 family deaths due to cancer may have helped) I got all my smoking stuff and chucked in the Tawe river that was 20 years ago.

I'm not saying its easy but I do have some willpower though still havn't lost the 1 and half stone I put on when I stopped. I ate a lot of sweets but must admit that the first 2 years are the worst. It gets easier as the days go by 
I seem to recall I did just one day at a time But its made me feel alot more fit if still perhaps more (don't scoff) grumpy! Just think of all that lovely money you will be saving and put what you would spend on baccy to one side; then you will have that new carbon bike that you want.
I wish the wife would pack it in but no chance there.


----------



## simon.r (29 Jan 2013)

4 days, 20 hrs, 46 mins and 28 seconds at the time of writing - according to the NHS Smokefree App on my phone.

The (lack of) smell is good.
Everything else is crap so far.

I'm expecting it to get better soon. Just got to hang on in there.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (29 Jan 2013)

simon.r said:


> 4 days, 20 hrs, 46 mins and 28 seconds at the time of writing - according to the NHS Smokefree App on my phone.
> 
> The (lack of) smell is good.
> Everything else is crap so far.
> ...




I stopped smoking 5 years ago and now I wonder why the hell I ever started. 

I went to a customers house the other day and he must be a chain smoker because you could have cut the air with a knife, i could still smell it hours later so I guess that's what I used to smell like. 

Good luck with quitting it does get easier and food gets a lot tastier.


----------



## mark1974 (29 Jan 2013)

simon.r said:


> 4 days, 20 hrs, 46 mins and 28 seconds at the time of writing - according to the NHS Smokefree App on my phone.
> 
> The (lack of) smell is good.
> Everything else is crap so far.
> ...


well done
what did you use if anything to quit?


----------



## simon.r (29 Jan 2013)

mark1974 said:


> well done
> what did you use if anything to quit?


 
E-Cigs and a Nicorette Spray (for use in extended meetings when I can't use the E-Cig).


----------



## mark1974 (29 Jan 2013)

I have a ecig not had a "real" smoke will be 10 days tomorrow
Will be dropping the nicotine level to half of what i am on now end of the week
Hopefully with in week 4 i will be on ecig nicotine free
thats my plan anyways


----------

